# big boy 4014 on the move



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

big boy 4014 got off to a late start today but did make it to Sidney Ne for the first leg of the summer trip. 

looked good from the videos posted on facebook


----------



## Emperor of the North (Apr 6, 2019)

By any chance is there a schedule for BB doing the rounds? I'd be interested in seeing it in action.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

See the schedule here; 
https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Thursday July 18th, BigBoy 4014 pulled into the St. Paul Union Depot. I was there and took some pix. Magnificent comes to mind. If you get a chance to view it, do so.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Excellent pics, thank you for those. Man, that linkage is hefty stuff! A Lot of force exerted through them!


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

It was fun to see 4014 up close (along with a couple thousand others). I got the tip from a 'S' gauge Forum member. I just wish I could've made it out for the 150th Aniversary back in May. I put a link to this thread there (S).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great stuff, wish it came closer to the East.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

I am so happy this is working out for UP and all the fans.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice pics , thanks for showing. She is a beast. I remember when it was all talk of getting a Big Boy running. It is something I have wanted for many years. Hope to see 4014 someday.

Now how am I going to get that 4014 drum head for the train room?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the excellent pics, AmFlyer !


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

found this on youtube






one of the best where you can hear the whistle


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanx for posting that video. It would've been fun to see it on the move. Or be a hobo on it.

I spent a couple of hours walking around it and listening to all the support staff. Priceless!


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

this picture really shows the bigboy articulating.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like my VL-BB on curves.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Enlighten me please John. VL-BB ?

Are you an old BobSledder? (jus' kiddin).


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

VL BB

Lionel Vision Line Big Boy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What he said.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Had to look it up, found a couple of 'YouTube' videos on VL-BB.
Impressive but way out of my price range.

I was remembering 'VL-BB' as a model of BobSled's from the last winter Olympics.



"I have a long term problem with my short term memory..."


----------

